# .460 S&W for big game?



## raptortrapper

Hello all. I also posted this question in the hunting forum, but want to get the opinion of you "professional revolver" guys.  

I am looking at getting the .460 because of its ability to also shoot the .45long colt, and the .454 casual. I am wanting to use these calibers to hunt antelop, deer, elk, and bear here in Colorado. Is this a wise choice, and if so, what is the effective range of each of these calibers? I know accuracy is up to me, but given that I am dead on, how far will these rounds go without dropping more than 12 inches? I don't feel comfortable holding over a target more than 12 inches to hit it. 

Also, while we're at it, is there a certain scope you would recommend to put on this revolver?

Thank you very much for your help!!! This will be the first time I hunt with a revolver -- normally I use a bow. Last year I used a rifle, but that was to easy.


----------



## JeffWard

In my LIMITED research on these baby's... I want one, but I don't hunt right now...

The 460 S&W Magnum IS the load you want. The 45 Long Colt is the "plinking load" out of that baby.

The .460 S&W Mag is the fastest, flattest shooting "non-rifle-cartridge" handgun made. Smith and Wesson claims near-rifle accuracy at 150-200yds, with near-rifle velocities, with rifle weight bullets. There's a lot of info on the S&W sight.

For big game, big bore pistols, Leopold makes awesome durable, and reasonably priced scopes. IMO

JW


----------



## mccoy

Raptortrapper,
as my own reasearch goes, it would confirm Jeff's words. 
The 45 L colt is for range shooting or plinking with relatively cheap ammo, in a few word having some fun without going bankrupt.

The 460XRV PC hunting version, the one in Jeff's pic, with a hornady 200 sst round, has been reported to cross the ballistic zero at 150 yds. At 200 it's almost 14" below the zero reference though.

What to expect from the .454 casull I wouldn't know, probably not such a flat trajectory as the .460, ballistic zero in the range of 50 to 100 yds?????

Very interesting gun though, 3 power levels sounds a very progressive and sensible way to get accustomed to the big boomers. I just love the looks of the 8.38" version with a ported compensator. I may yield to temptation later on...


----------



## raptortrapper

Thank you guys for your info. I am not real computer savey, so I am waiting for one of my buddies to help me get to the smith and wesson sight, and to navigate around there. 

I also like the 8 1/2 barrel version, which is the one I saw at the store. I hadn't seen the one that was in the post with the sling adaptions on it. I like the trimmed down version better. . . I think. That bulky one looks like something out of an action movie!!! 

Where is it that ya got your information about the ballistic zero, and such? I'd like to know more about that stuff.

Thanks again for your input and opinions. You guys have validated what I was hoping -- that it is a great hunting handgun because of the three different power levels. I think I will be getting one in the next week or two. Then it might be a trip to Texas to visit my beautiful girlfriend, and do some havelina and hog hunting with my new toy!!!


----------



## mccoy

*460xvr 8.38"*




























The s&W specs are the following ones:
Removable, Interchangeable Compensator
The Highest Velocity Revolver in the World - 2330 FPS/200 Grain!
The Most Powerful .45 Caliber Revolver In the World - 2400 lbs/ft!
*If You Zero its Sights at 200 Yards You Will Bag Your Buck with a Center Hold 0-250 Yards with No Hold Over! Just Center It and Fire. The 460XVR Will Do The Rest*Gain Twist Rifled Barrel for Superb Accuracy
Lighter Loads That The 460 Will Also Fire Include .45 Colt and .454 Casull
Incredibly Low Perceived Recoil For All Loads

What about the declared hold-over, i didn't quite grasp it.

You don't find much on the web, the first following reference is pretty good (just click onto the underlined text):

http://www.gunsandammomag.com/ga_handguns/sw460_072905/index.html

http://www.gunblast.com/SW460XVR.htm

http://www.military.com/soldiertech/0,14632,Soldiertech_460XVR,,00.html

The ballistic info was on a shooting test in an italian site, unfortunately in Italian, there a rea few nice pics though:

http://www.armietiro.it/edisport/ar...F00535DE914524CBC125736700287C3C?OpenDocument


----------

